# JFlex oder JLex



## atango (13. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
hat sich jemand von euch mit JFlex oder JLex  schon auseinander gesetzt? Kennt einer vielleicht eine Internetseite auf Deutsch oder ein Buch, das man empfehlen kann?
Gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. April 2007)

Hallo,

ist dir die Original Seite nicht genug?
http://jflex.de/
http://blog.planetxml.de/archives/28-PHP-Parser-in-Java-mit-JFlex-und-ANTLR.html
http://wwweickel.informatik.tu-muenchen.de/persons/brandla/projekte/VisualJFlex/plan.html

Gruß Tom


----------

